# Vom Gildaf Experience



## RealGSD (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to share my experiences with Vom Gildaf in WI for anyone looking for a quality working line breeder.

I researched and spoke with many breeders for a long time before deciding to work with Melinda Clark at Vom Gildaf and I couldn't be happier. Aside from the fact that she is just a genuinely good person, Melinda gives you straight and honest answers whether it's what you want to hear or not. She truly cares about the well being of her dogs and the puppies she places, and I never once felt like it was anything but the love for the dogs that she was in this for. Melinda is extremely knowledgable about the breed and has a purpose for her program. She's got fantastic dogs. 

That's all I wanted to put out there. If anyone needs a more specific reference or has questions about Vom Gildaf I would be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

welcome to the board! How old is your puppy?


----------



## RealGSD (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you. He is 5 months old.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome. What are your plans for the dog? What is your experience with the breed?


----------



## RealGSD (Dec 17, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Welcome. What are your plans for the dog? What is your experience with the breed?


Thank you. Although it would be great if I could tell you my plans included prepping for the upcoming zombie apocalypse, he will be our family companion. I have aspirations to someday get into a working venue with GSD's, but have no delusions that I could dabble and be successful, thus I'm strictly a fan and sideline observer at this point. I have a family with two young children and we wanted a solid family companion that we could work on obedience with and take everywhere. My previous 2 shepherds were American show lines, both fantastic dogs that I loved - but it was more work for me playing ball than it was for them....trying to motivate them to continue playing past the 10-15 minute mark proved a chore. My family is very active and my wife was looking for a running partner that could double as an early morning bad guy deterrent. I just want to work on my training skills and learn as much as I can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on your new addition, we do insist on pictures)))


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear you had such a great experience with her! I have a son from one of her dogs (Blaise in her B litter) and have recently had the thought to go back to the original source for whenever I get another pup.

Also, pics would be divine!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahh! Yay! I am currently looking into her dogs! I have heard soo many good things! I just sent her an email and I am waiting to hear back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I just joined the boards and have two dogs from Melinda and couldn't be happier with them! She is truly a caring breeder. 
- Emily
Macro z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Skadi"
Viking z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Grim"


----------

